# Circle J Saddle



## seehergo386 (Jun 19, 2018)

is anyone familiar with Circle J Saddles? I can't find any info on them and i found a nice saddle. Thought at first Circle Y but its Circle J thank you


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I found you a site where actual customers "review" saddles of all brands and styles...
_http://www.horsetackreview.com/products.php?Category=Barrel Saddles_
I did check, there was not one listing or comment for this brand.
There are many Circle "?" copy-cats on the market trying to cash in on the famous name and reputation of Circle Y....
Buyer Beware....

Truly know what you are buying, what components go into that saddle and where those parts are made...
When you see a new saddle for a pittance, remember that there is huge profit made in horse tack so take into consideration how much the materials cost to make the "fine" saddle is it is a cheapy in the first place...
Buyer Beware...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## seehergo386 (Jun 19, 2018)

thank you, i spoke to saddle shop that has it for sale and it was purchased from NFR in Vegas last December. they did mention today that it is good quality saddle and believe its made in USA by a small saddle shop. thats all the info i have found so far and it sells for $1200


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

seehergo386 said:


> thank you, i spoke to saddle shop that has it for sale and it was purchased from NFR in Vegas last December.


Great...some information.
Now contact NFR and ask where the saddles sold in Vegas were made.
_What company contracted with NFR for "trophy" saddles..._
It may have sold for $1200 NEW at NFR, but it is no longer new but used since you are not buying from the manufacturer.
Even new, with the mark-up as it is at a venue like the NFR Vegas...
Well, when they can provide you with the manufacturers name of who made them, then and only then would I consider.


I found you this, albeit a dated article and no way to know if the same company supplies today...
Historic Saddlery Makes Saddle For National Finals Rodeo - The Roundup
This is the only reference to a saddle manufactured for NFR I could find.
I called a friend who rode at the NFR 2017 to see is they knew..._not a clue._ :frown_color:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Let's see a picture of it.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Dont know if its the same outfit/people but theres a Circle J Saddle Shop
(605) 216-0989 on facebook ??????


----------



## seehergo386 (Jun 19, 2018)

thank you for the info!!!


----------



## seehergo386 (Jun 19, 2018)

i saw that as well but didn't see a saddle LOL


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

There are dozens of saddlemakers selling at the NFR/ Cowboy Christmas. Shops, custom makers, etc. There's a Circle J saddleshop in Morris, OK. Might be worth seeing if they know something about the saddle. Also one in West Virginia. 



I also found a barrel saddle branded Circle J. https://www.gasshorsesupply.com/circle-j-14-barrel-saddle-tri-colored-with-faux-cr.html

This same saddle is also sold at several other tack shops around the country. You could likely call any of them and ask for more information on where these are made, etc. Avoid it if it's made in India, Pakistan, Vietnam, etc. Be very, very careful if it's made in Mexico. Some good saddles come out of Mexico. Some really bad ones do, too.


----------

